# Personal Trainer, hard to find a job?



## IronKing (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello.

Here's my questions, I'm 20 years old and just signed up for the American Council on Exercise home study program, I'll be taking the test before this fall and plan on looking for a job immediately following the exam (if I pass).

I have a very good knowledge of bodybuilding and powerlifting, I've studied this stuff for years and just now decided it's the career path I would be the most dedicated to and actually want to know.

Is it hard finding a job? I want to work for a gym and get in a reputation and get knowledge in the fitness industry and first hand help people and just gain overall experience, then I will try to start my own business hopefully before age 30.

Can anyone tell me if it's hard to find a job at gyms? Is it hard finding clients?

What kind of gyms do you go to? I plan on moving to Sevierville, Tennessee (it's outside of Pigeon Forge for those unfamiliar) and working at one of their gyms, here's a small list of nearby gyms I found.

LA Weight Loss
Curves
National Fitness
Jazzercise
Club Fit 101

Those are the gyms nearby, I'm hoping to be able to work for one of them. 

Thank you all for responses and those voluntarily helping me out.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 14, 2009)

"Sevierville, Tennessee (it's outside of Pigeon Forge for those unfamiliar)"

I doubt many will be familiar with either one.  Why not use Knoxville, Memphis or Nashville or even Murfreesboro as a point of reference?

Oh in down times like this the real money is in selling education to out of work people.  Running a training center for job skills right now is the way to go....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 14, 2009)

It shouldn't be too hard to find a job as a personal trainer as long as you have the "doushe bag" quality that is clearly required to be an employee of gold gym.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

I had an ACE cert for part time and taught special education full time. I also owned a cafe in NJ. I had some cash, but nothing major.
I sold my cafe, and opened a franchise gym. I finally stopped teaching and made the gym my full time 12 hour day, 6 days a week job. My PT training really went crazy after I received my ACSM cert. I can finally say I have a bit of a nest egg. Next I'm working having "fuck you money" and on becoming a GREAT personal trainer and a good business man. I'm also working on a supplement line with a partner.

It's a long, tough journey to make any money in this business. I wouldn't discourage it, but I _would _have a backup plan to pay bills. Or, get an exercise physiology degree and make this your life. Hope it helps.


----------

